

Show HN: A small side project - Visually navigate dependencies between IETF RFCs - hideo
http://srikanthnv.net/rfc_viz/

======
hideo
I've been trying to get over a slight dip in productivity, and wanted to take
something small and finish it.

Part of my research needs me to jump through a ton of RFCs, so I made this
tool to help me track my own progress a bit. I thought HN might be interested.

I'd love to hear what you think about it!

The code for the backend and the site itself is available on github:
<https://github.com/srikanthnv/rfc_crawler>

